# Some of my carving, turning, and art



## windyridgebowman (Apr 14, 2013)

[attachment=23191]A FBE bowl i turned and, some morel mushrooms I carved, The painting is an acrylic of morels that I did for my wife, who loves to hunt them.


----------



## DomInick (Apr 14, 2013)

Those morels are very lifelike. Nice detail. 
Can't wait to go hunting. 

[attachment=23193]



when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## BarbS (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice to see your carvings. Add a little green and those would look like they were on the forest floor in your living room! Very nice box elder bowl, too.


----------



## scrimman (Apr 15, 2013)

Morels are NOT easy to carve. Nice job!


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice carving...and painting! Around here, April 22 is the magic day for morels. It's 4 am right now and it's 70°F out there and WET. I'm heading to some of my early spots this morning. Gary


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 18, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Nice carving...and painting! Around here, April 22 is the magic day for morels. It's 4 am right now and it's 70°F out there and WET. I'm heading to some of my early spots this morning. Gary



Trade Morels for wood? :hookup:


----------



## healeydays (Apr 18, 2013)

yummy 

Got to learn the way to forage for mushrooms up here in NH


----------



## windyridgebowman (Apr 18, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> HomeBody said:
> 
> 
> > Nice carving...and painting! Around here, April 22 is the magic day for morels. It's 4 am right now and it's 70°F out there and WET. I'm heading to some of my early spots this morning. Gary
> ...



Wood is cheap, Morels are like gold, wild turkey breast and morels, " better than #@! well ,you know.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 18, 2013)

Man, those morels are giving me the itch, love hunting them! And eating them of course! Grew up in north Missouri and visit there often, during mushroom season whenever I can swing it. Not this year though:cray:. I can't think of a better way to waste a day than strolling in the spring woods, foraging.


----------

